# challenging 3yr old behaviour



## rspence (Apr 28, 2011)

to any of the parents of younger children with diabetes - do find your childs behaviour is worse because of high bloods? JP is testing me alot at the moment!!

strong character will get him through but might cause a bit of chaos along the way.

any hints and tips welcomed

ta


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 28, 2011)

hi graham was dx at 3 years old and when he was high was really angry because he could not explained what was going on in his head and he was referring about the head aches" these   stupid sugar on my head " now that is 7 he get thirsty but not angry anymore he complained only about the headache so dont worry and give him time to understand whats happening in his body  good luck and be patient


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 29, 2011)

Not a parent, but Mrs EDU&D tells me I get very grumpy when my BGs are running a bit high. I don't believe it myself...


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 29, 2011)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Not a parent, but Mrs EDU&D tells me I get very grumpy when my BGs are running a bit high. I don't believe it myself...



i think on this i believe your MRS!!!!


----------



## Ruth Goode (May 7, 2011)

You are not the only one! Carly do the same, she will be 3 in 2 months!


----------



## Moddey (May 8, 2011)

Yep, E gets tetchy and cranky with highs, he also complains of being tired.
They say high glucose levels can make you feel the same as a bad hang-over, so I don't blame him...


----------

